# Mein "Paul kriegt was cooles zu X-MAS" Fred :)



## Y_G (10. August 2012)

Moin moin,

es geht wieder was Neues los... Das Beinn 20"L steht im Keller und muss gepimpt werden. Diesmal will ich aber mit ihm zusammen bauen. Die ersten Sachen sind ausgesucht und etwas sollte auch bald ankommen. Will noch nicht so viel verraten - soll ja spannend bleiben 

Teile die feststehen:

1. Kurbel wird wieder eine alte XT, die liegt schon im Keller. Da muss noch ein Kreuztisch her damit ich die diesmal selber fräsen kann...

2. Lenker wird wieder was aus Carbon - hoffe der kommt ende nächste Woche an.

3. Innenager wird wohl ein Ti-Tune 4-Kant. Muss noch mal die Achslänge prüfen...

4. Hinterrad Nabe wird eine RR die ich dann etwas verbreitern muss.

5. Kassette will ich eigentlich ne 9fach RR nehmen. Dann kann ich vorne weniger Zähne montieren. Sollte auch wegen der Kettenlinie besser sein.

6. Schaltwerk nen X.9 nach anraten aus den letzten Diskussionen.

7. Grippshift X.0

Punkte 1-3 ist eigentlich sicher.
Punkt 4 muss ich noch die Farbe durchsetzen 
Punkte 5-7 ist noch im Planungsstadium

Bin sehr aufgeregt


----------



## trolliver (10. August 2012)

Wahrscheinlich aufgeregter als Paul... 

Ich muss schon sagen: in der Frequenz, die du beim Aufrüsten hinlegst, grenzt das schon an Suchtverhalten. 

Und dann die trockene Wortwahl: XY steht im Keller, *muss* gepimpt werden... 

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (10. August 2012)

ist doch erst das zweite Bike  und ja ich bin aufgeregter vor allem weil Paul das ja noch nicht weiß 

8. Pedalen werden wieder die Xpedo XCF03AC
9. Vorbau KCNC
10. Spannachsen oder Schnellspanner ist noch unentschieden...


----------



## trolliver (10. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> ...und ja ich bin aufgeregter vor allem weil Paul das ja noch nicht weiß ...



Ach, ich dachte das wüsste er, wenn er mitbauen soll. Offensichtlich aber nur bauen und nicht aussuchen...  

Wenn ich mal wieder Kinderräder im Netz studiere und Philipp vorbeikommt, sagt er immer: "kann ich nochmal das Rad sehen, das ich mit 5 bekomme?" Ich finde das okay. Die beeinflussen einen so viel, da kann man ruhig mal was eintrichtern.


----------



## Y_G (10. August 2012)

bei uns fährt Philip dann das Rad von Paul 
Er kriegt es zu Weihnachten geschenkt und dann bauen wir das bis zum Frühling um. Mal sehen was er dann schon alles mitmachen will/kann. Die Teile will ich halt möglichst schon alle haben damit man auch bauen kann und nicht wieder auf die Suche gehen muss.


----------



## trolliver (11. August 2012)

Da gabs doch diese Carbonkäfigpedalen aus Taiwan, mit Chromoly-Achsen schon 180g, wäre das nicht was? Oder zu sehr Risiko?


----------



## Tiri (11. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> ist doch erst das zweite Bike  und ja ich bin aufgeregter vor allem weil Paul das ja noch nicht weiß
> 
> 8. Pedalen werden wieder die Xpedo XCF03AC
> 9. Vorbau KCNC
> 10. Spannachsen oder Schnellspanner ist noch unentschieden...


 
Die Pedalen wäre auch  etwas für meinen Junior. Ich habe im Inet dazu Gewichtsangaben von 210 g gefunden. Dies ist ja auf das Paar bezogen, richtig ? Und kommt diese Gewichtsangabe hin?

Danke und Gruß,


----------



## BikerDad (12. August 2012)

die hier z.B. kann man auch in Deutschland ordern:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dorcus-Mini-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27c58d18db


----------



## Tiri (12. August 2012)

Danke  die sind auch eine Option ! Obwohl mir die von Xpedo einen kleinen Tick besser gefallen würden, dafür sind sie etwas schwerer 
Blöde Frage ist kurbelix nicht in Deutschland ???  Laut Impressum ja..


----------



## Y_G (12. August 2012)

Hatte ich nicht ein Bild auf der Waage gepostet? Bei lbmnts.de sollte es aber Bilder geben. Die carbon  Treter finde ich nicht so schick und bei den xpedos passt das angegebene gewicht jedenfalls bei uns sehr gut...


----------



## Y_G (12. August 2012)

so beim Überlegen zur Ausstattung ergeben sich jetzt bei mir Fragen bezüglich der Übersetzung. Was fahren denn Eure kleinen so bei den 20"? Ich wollte ja eigentlich ne RR Kassette hinten nehmen, bin mir aber unsicher was ich als min/max Übersetzung brauche. Habe jetzt mal doch 34/11-34 gerechnet. Bei 85 Trittfrequenz kommen da schlappe 25 km/h max raus. Das sollte doch reichen oder?

Ich bin mir bei der Kettenlinie auch noch nicht sicher wie das mit 9fach aussieht. Ist ja nicht viel breiter als die 7fach Kassette aber der Hinterbau ist ja auch sehr kurz. Hat da wer Erfahrung? Muss ich da ne Kettenführung einplanen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (12. August 2012)

Ist es denn sehr hügelig / bergig bei euch? Braucht er da bei 20" die 1:1 Übersetzung? Bei uns im Flachland (ab und zu ein Hügel oder eine Brücke) wird das nicht nötig sein, da werde ich deutlich mehr Zähne aufs Kettenblatt geben. Ich muss jetzt schon wieder ein neues Ritzel besorgen, weil Philipp sich wieder kaputt tritt bei 2:1 und 16 Zoll.

Wegen der Kettenlinie hätte ich wenig Bedenken. Ich fahre selbst in der Stadt mit 1 / 9 und habe keine Probleme. Du wirst ja zusätzlich einen Schutzring montieren, oder? Dann halt das Kettenblatt etwas weiter nach "innen", damit die Kette innen nicht so leicht abläuft. Ist nur meine laienhafte Einschätzung.  Könnte man die Kettenführung im Zeifel nicht auch nachrüsten?


----------



## BikerDad (12. August 2012)

die Kleine hat am 20er 11-34 und vorn 34. Ich finde das ist im Gelände optimal. Wenn man nun einen sehr kräftigen Jungen mit Bums in den Beinen hat oder viel Straße fährt geht ja auch ein 36er zu montieren.
Mit einer Dura Ace 11-27 am 24er hatte ich es bei der Großen mal probiert, die fährt ja 2fach, da waren aber bei den Touren wenig Reserven für den Berg vorhanden. Habe dann auch auf 11 34 gewechselt.

Unsere Kleine nutzt das 11 und 12er eher wenig, nur wenn ein Geschwindigkeitsrekord mal wieder gebrochen werden muss oder es in der Ebene doch schneller voran geht. Im Gelände eher nicht. 

Bezüglich der Kettenlinie habe ich einen "Bashguard" an der Außenseite montiert, die Kette ist uns bisher noch nie runtergefallen, nur jetzt beim letzten Radrennen zum   1. mal.  
Du kannst Dir ja diese neuen Röhrchenführungen an die Kettenstrebe bauen, viel wiegen die ja nicht. Oder so was hier finde ich auch gut:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=12482;page=1;menu=1000,2,228;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## Tiri (12. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht ein Bild auf der Waage gepostet? Bei lbmnts.de sollte es aber Bilder geben. Die carbon Treter finde ich nicht so schick und bei den xpedos seit das angegebene gewicht jedenfalls bei uns sehr gut...


 
Danke ! Habe die Xpedos geordert


----------



## Y_G (13. August 2012)

Danke für die Infos. Ich werde dann hinten einfach mal die 9fach XT von meiner Mutter (die fährt grad eh nicht) raufschmeissen und testen. Wir fahren fast nur Straße, er mag Gelände leider (noch) nicht. Dann werde ich vorne vielleicht sogar nen 36iger montieren. Ich schau doch noch mal auf das 16ener was er da grad fährt.

@tiri: mit den Tretern machst Du nichts verkehrt...


----------



## Mamara (13. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> 7. Grippshift X.0



Der X7 mit AMY-(Kinder/Damen)Griff ist viel besser als XO und noch klobigere X9!
Technisch unterscheiden sie sich eh nicht, nur Optik.

XO vs. Amy(kannst auch Drehteil untereinander tauschen, biste aber auch mit 20Euro für dabei):









Y_G schrieb:


> 10. Spannachsen oder Schnellspanner ist noch unentschieden...



Wozu? SSP haben an Kinderrädern imho garnix zu suchen. Wenn sie nicht dran rum spielen, dann machens vielleicht die Freunde und nen rausfliegendes Vorderrad kann sehr viel Schaden zu fügen. Wenn man eh nen Flickzeug oder Ersatzschlauch mit nehmen muss, macht der kleine Inbus auch nichts mehr aus.


----------



## Y_G (13. August 2012)

@mamara: danke fürs Bild, ich hatte mir den X9 und X0 im Laden angesehen und war deshalb schon auf den X0 gegangen. Da hat Paul ganz gut mit geschalten. War leider nicht am Rad montiert. Weißt Du vielleicht wie viel sich der XO und der Amy im Durchmesser nehmen?

Original sind ja SSP dran, und genau deshalb überlege ich ja ob ich das nicht auf Spannachsen wechseln sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (13. August 2012)

Durchmesser sind ja mehrere durch die ganzen XO Erhöhungen, die sind es aber nicht nur. Die Hand kann auch etwas weiter an den Bremsgriff ran kommen und ohne Handschuhe gibts sehr schnell Druckstellen oder Blasen (Handschuhe will unser Kurzer nur sehr selten anziehen, die machen den Durchmesser aber indirekt auch noch dicker).

Federspannung, Bedienkräfte und Innenleben sind bei X7,9,0 halt recht gleich, unterscheiden sich nur durch Griffgummidesign und Farben auf dem Plastik.

Ach ja, leichter sind die AMY auch noch


----------



## Y_G (13. August 2012)

hab mal bei denen auf der HP geschaut, die AMY sind dort nicht aufgeführt - Sauladen


----------



## Mamara (13. August 2012)

So heisst nur das Gummi-Design, gibts auch an den Attack für die Shimano.

http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/x7-9-speed-twister#/path/term-id/269

"High performance twist shifting with "Amy" grip for less aggressive gripping surface- perfect for smaller hands."


----------



## Y_G (13. August 2012)

gesehen und für Gut befunden


----------



## Tiri (15. August 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Die Pedalen wäre auch  etwas für meinen Junior. Ich habe im Inet dazu Gewichtsangaben von 210 g gefunden. Dies ist ja auf das Paar bezogen, richtig ? Und kommt diese Gewichtsangabe hin?
> 
> Danke und Gruß,


 
Na sowas, die Pedalen sind heute bei mir eingetrudelt. Wiegen laut Küchenwaage 198 gramm. Voll beschissen wird man hier


----------



## Y_G (15. August 2012)

welche Farbe? rot oder schwarz würde ich dann gegen 210g tauschen können


----------



## Tiri (17. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> welche Farbe? rot oder schwarz würde ich dann gegen 210g tauschen können


 
Es sind schwarze und nöö danke an Tausch kein Interesse


----------



## Y_G (23. August 2012)

so endlich ist das erste Teil eingetrudelt:






bevor ihr fragt, es ist nicht TLO und auch nicht neu


----------



## BikerDad (23. August 2012)

schick schick, die SL Variante und dann trotzdem so leicht?


----------



## Pan Tau (23. August 2012)

y_g schrieb:


> bevor ihr fragt, es ist nicht tlo und auch nicht neu



tlo = ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (23. August 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> tlo = ?!?


Die Produktserie-Bezeichnung von Schmolke.



> TLO"  the lightest one". Hier kommt nur die hochwertigste Faser (T1000) zum Einsatz. Deren Zugfestigkeit liegt noch mal rund 16% höher als die der T800. Darüber hinaus ermöglicht ein noch vielschichtigerer Lagenaufbau diese Rekordserie. Noch leichter als SL und das ohne Kompromisse in Sachen Belastbarkeit und Steifigkeit.


----------



## Pan Tau (23. August 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Die Produktserie-Bezeichnung von Schmolke.



=> erleuchtet = vielen Dank


----------



## Y_G (23. August 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> schick schick, die SL Variante und dann trotzdem so leicht?



Der ist schon recht kurz muss mal messen denke der hat 460 mm daher so leicht... Ich wollte eigentlich schon immer smolke fahren aber für den Vater hat es noch nicht gereicht


----------



## Y_G (6. September 2012)

so hier muss ich jetzt überlegen ob ich die alte Version vom Beinn 20L das im Keller steht als Basis nehme, oder ob ich das verkaufe und ein neues nehme. Ich bin mir recht unsicher, der Mehrpreis ist schon einiges an neuen Teilen und wechseln werde ich ja wohl doch viel. Ich frage noch mal nach wie das mit dem Gewicht zwischen den Rahmen und der Gabel ist. Wenn da nicht viel Unterschied besteht, kann ich wohl auch die alte Version Pimpen...


----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> so hier muss ich jetzt überlegen ob ich die alte Version vom Beinn 20L das im Keller steht als Basis nehme, oder ob ich das verkaufe und ein neues nehme. Ich bin mir recht unsicher, *der* *Mehrpreis ist schon einiges an neuen Teilen und wechseln werde ich ja wohl doch viel*. ...


 
Ich weiß, dass Du ein treuer Fan von Islabikes bist (Ich will Dich nicht bekehren, und die Räder die sind ja auch gut) und eine gewisse Abneigung gegen Kania hast, aber wenn ein so massiver Umbau geplant ist, würde es da nicht Sinn machen, ein leichtes Rahmen-Set (Rahmen+Gabel)zu kaufen?
Ich weiß nicht, ob es das einzeln bei Islabikes gibt, bei Kania kostet es 250  bei einem Gewicht zwischen 1300 und 1400 Gramm (ich finde das Gewicht grad nicht mehr).
Der Preis ist bestimmt nicht ohne, aber ich glaube, es ist immer noch günstiger als ein Komplettes Rad zu kaufen, es auseinanderzupflücken und die Anbauteile zu verramschen.

Vielleicht gibt es auch noch andere leichte Kinderrahmen, die bezahlbar sind. Rahmengewichte für die Kinderräder findet man leider kaum, ist ja oft schon schwer, die Gewichte fürs Gesamtrad zu finden.



> Ich frage noch mal nach wie das mit dem Gewicht zwischen den Rahmen und der Gabel ist


 
das wäre echt mal Interessant.


----------



## Y_G (6. September 2012)

Isla verkauft die Rahmen und Gabeln nicht einzeln. Aber 250,- für das set finde ich kein Schnäpchen. Soviel habe ich für das ganze Bike gebraucht bezahlt. Und ich werde nach den Aktionen hier im Forum auch kein Kania kaufen ...


----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

> Aber 250,- für das set finde ich kein Schnäppchen.



Sag ich doch.
Wenn man was leichtes Gebrauchtes für einen vernünftigen Preis findet, ist das als Ausgangsbasis ja auch nicht verkehrt.
Es gibt aber auch einige hier im Forum, die ein neues Bike (glaube es jedenfalls, so gelesen zu haben) gestrippt und dann für teuer Geld aufgebaut haben, und das find ' ich dann doch übertrieben.


----------



## Mamara (6. September 2012)

Gibt schlimmere Hobbys...


----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

Übertrieben ist vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.
Wenn ich eine gut sortierte Restekiste im Keller hätte, besser Schrauben könnte (und vielleicht noch ein volles Sparschwein über), dann würde ich das vielleicht auch anders sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. September 2012)

was haltet Ihr von dieser Nabe fürs VR???
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320984052415


----------



## tripletschiee (17. September 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> was haltet Ihr von dieser Nabe fürs VR???
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320984052415



Unbedingt!  Schaut mir sehr nach der Rotaz-Nabe aus, die ich im Beinn 20" small verbaut habe. Ein Hersteller, jede Menge Labels!


----------



## Y_G (17. September 2012)

ich hatte das ja auch schon vermutet. Na dann muss ich mal meine Kontakte in USA spielen lassen


----------



## lekanteto (18. September 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich mal meine Kontakte in USA spielen lassen


12g schwerer aber ohne USA Kontakte machbar:
Novatec X-Light Road


----------



## Y_G (18. September 2012)

Ja die habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Aber schwerer. Usa ist kein Problem denke ich hole die hat ja noch Zeit


----------



## Y_G (24. September 2012)

so Nabe ist bestellt und sollte in USA auch schon angekommen sein. Hab ich dann also in ca. 2 Wochen bei mir. Schade nur das das hier unter dem Titel eigentlich nicht weiter gehen kann. Passen würde jetzt eher:"Habe ein cooles Bike (unter tatkräftiger mithilfe von Opa) im Keller gefunden das auf einen custom Umbau wartet." Oder halt so ähnlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (29. September 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> so Nabe ist bestellt und sollte in USA auch schon angekommen sein. Hab ich dann also in ca. 2 Wochen bei mir. Schade nur das das hier unter dem Titel eigentlich nicht weiter gehen kann. Passen würde jetzt eher:"Habe ein cooles Bike (unter tatkräftiger mithilfe von Opa) im Keller gefunden das auf einen custom Umbau wartet." Oder halt so ähnlich...



...na das schreit doch geradezu nach einem neuen Thread mit tollen Bildern, exakten Gewichtsangaben etc.


----------



## Y_G (30. September 2012)

ach ich mache einfach hier weiter. Die neue VR Nabe ist schon in Europa  Die HR Nabe organisiere ich nächste Woche und dann geht es weiter. Ich muss ja auch noch etwas am Cnoc schrauben, da muss noch die Achse vom VR durchgebohrt werden und ein neuer Steuersatz rein.


----------



## Y_G (7. Oktober 2012)

so habe mal etwas gewogen, bis auf den Mantel sind das die Originalteile von Isla:


----------



## Pan Tau (8. Oktober 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> so habe mal etwas gewogen, bis auf den Mantel sind das die Originalteile von Isla:



Vielen Dank fürs Teilen - sehr informativ 

In Sachen Pedale solltest Du locker 200g sparen können - die Xpedo XCF03AC lagen doch bei < 220g - oder war das für das Paar


----------



## trolliver (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist für ein Paar, daher ja auch >200g Einsparung. YG weiß das schon, hat er schonmal gemacht und kommt mit Ächschen aus Titan dann auf >250g Einsparung.


----------



## Y_G (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Pedalen werde ich auch wieder nehmen (wie beim cnoc), die Titanachsen sind mir aber zu teuer. Ich hole lieber noch ne geile HR Nabe


----------



## Y_G (8. Oktober 2012)

bei den Mänteln überlege ich noch welche ich nehme. Dachte eigentlich an die MowJoes in 1.85 aber ich habe gerade den Shredda bei Schwalbe gesehen. Der ist ja noch mal leichter, aber halt ohne Stollen. Kennt den wer?


----------



## Mamara (8. Oktober 2012)

Kommt halt drauf an, wo gefahren wird. Bei viel glatter Strasse ist unser 1,5er Maxxis DTH(ähnliches Reifenkonzept) sicher nicht schlecht. Sobald es allerdings ansatzweise holprig mit Wurzeln oder Kopfsteinpflaster wird, springt die Kiste nur noch oder der Luftdruck scheint gegen Durchschlagen zu gering. Möchte behaupten, trotz größerer 20" Räder schlechter als beim 16" mit 1,95er BlackJack und wenig Luftdruck. Von daher werden wir wohl gleich auf 2.0 MowJoe Updaten.


----------



## Y_G (9. Oktober 2012)

Mäntel werden MowJoes, Regierung hat Grip über Gewicht gestellt 

so gestern ist das nächste Teil angekommen, da zu einem guten Preis gefunden doch nen X0:


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. Oktober 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Mäntel werden MowJoes, Regierung hat Grip über Gewicht gestellt
> 
> so gestern ist das nächste Teil angekommen, da zu einem guten Preis gefunden doch nen X0:



die alten x.0 griffe sind viel zu schwer zum drehen. 
keine gute wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (10. Oktober 2012)

habe es mal trocken getestet, da hat er keine Probleme. Manchmal muss man halt auch auf das Budget achten


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. Oktober 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> habe es mal trocken getestet, da hat er keine Probleme. Manchmal muss man halt auch auf das Budget achten



hätte dann die sram attack für shimao schaltwerke genommen, die drehen wesentlich leichter.

die x.0 sind da einfach zu knackig, ansonsten die feder etwas verbiegen, damit nicht zuviel spannung auf den rasterungen ist.


----------



## Y_G (10. Oktober 2012)

ich werde das einfach mal testen und schauen wie es funktioniert. Wenn es wirklich gar nicht geht verkaufe ich die wieder und hole was anderes ...


----------



## Mamara (10. Oktober 2012)

Deshalb liegt unser Attack samt kurzem 952er XTR jetzt wieder im Schrank und wird nur das dünne Griffteil vom X7/Attack am XO-Schaltgriff samt X9 Schaltwerk benutzt. Ich fand da garnix besser mit Shimano.

Ach ja, bezieht sich alles auf 9fach.


----------



## Y_G (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich will das ja auch mit dem X9 zusammen nehmen. Vom Durchmesser passt der X0 schon gut. Er fährt das ja auch erst nächstes Jahr und da ist er dann auch schon 6...


----------



## Y_G (6. November 2012)

Also VR Nabe ist jetzt auch da, 68g ... Lager laufen für mein Empfinden aber nicht ganz perfekt. Ein ganz leichtes Kratzen auf einer Seite. Mal sehen ob sich das noch verbessert.


----------



## Y_G (8. Januar 2013)

update:

- Bike kommt erst zu Ostern, X-Mas war so schon der overkill 
- VR Nabe habe ich mal mit den originalen Speichen/Nippeln eingebaut. Die sind aber zu lang, sprich sobald das HR in angriff genommen wird kommen da neue Speichen und Alunippel.
- Spannachsen Titan sind in der Post.

Gewichte:
Speichen Isla:





Nippel Isla:





VR Nabe Isla:





VR mit neuer Nabe und alten Speichen/Nippeln. Wird Radial mit 20L (original 705g):


----------



## Y_G (11. Januar 2013)

Heute sind die mow joes angekommen. Sind die 1.85 da wir ja kein Gelände fahren. Der erste war mit 368g eher eine Enttäuschung der zweite aber mit 312g eine nette Überraschung


----------



## Y_G (17. Januar 2013)

So ich habe mit der Kurbel angefangen. Ausgangsobjekt wieder eine M730. Habe zuerst zwei von den Kettenblattaufnahmen für das kleine Ritzel entfernt und die Halterung für die großen Blätter für das 33er Blatt angepasst. ~8g bisher, sollten als ~20g werden. Mal sehen wo ich noch was schleifen/feilen/fräsen kann 













Gewindebohrer liegen auch schon bereit. Kurbellänge weiß ich immer noch nicht genau was es werden soll...
Der Kugelfräser für die Nut kommt auch nächste Woche. Dann noch Strahlen und evtl. elox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (4. Februar 2013)

update: Kurbel geht morgen zum Fräsen. Kassette ist eine PG990 (11-32) geworden, Schaltwerk ist ein X9 short unterweg, Innenlager und HR Nabe wird hoffentlich Tune.

Welche Kette würdet Ihr bei der Combo fahren? ich dachte an eine DA CN7801 oder  KMC X10L...


----------



## Y_G (21. Februar 2013)

neue Teile sind eingetroffen und haben auch gleich mal die Waage besucht:

























Gewichte alt/neu:
Innenlager 378/185 g = -193 g
Nabe 402/195 g = -207 g
Schaltwerk 304/208 g = -96 g
Kassette 299/273 g = -26 g
Lenker 189/81 g = 81 g

heute also 630 g geholt 

alle Bilder bei mir im Album


----------



## emvau (21. Februar 2013)

Hi Y_G.
jetzt habe ich auch hierher gefunden. So viel basteln werde ich zwar wohl nie, aber inspirierend ist der Faden allemal
BTW: Vielen Dank für dein Angebot der Hilfe beim Kürzen einer Kurbel. Werde das aber wohl auch so hinbekommen. 
Grüße


----------



## Y_G (21. Februar 2013)

Gerne kein Problem, viel Spaß beim lesen. die nächsten 4 Wochen habe ich leider keine Zeit wirklich was zu bauen. Na mal sehen wie ich das mit ende März hin bekomme...


----------



## Y_G (2. März 2013)

Vorderrad (ohne Mantel und Schlauch 512g) ist fertig:


----------



## trolliver (3. März 2013)

Nicht schlecht. An solch eine Speichung würde ich mich nie rantrauen. Originalnabe und neue Felge?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (3. März 2013)

Andersherum, original Felge. Hat halt etwas Höhenschlag den man nicht raus bekommt,aber der Reifen gleicht das fast völlig aus. Die Nabe habe ich halt bur in 20L bekommen


----------



## Mamara (4. März 2013)

Ein Höhenschlag macht sich auch ordentlich bei Felgenbremsen bemerkbar.


----------



## Y_G (4. März 2013)

der Schlag ist nicht so krass, sind vielleicht 1-2 mm... Wenn man es wirklich beim Bremsen merkt, werde ich noch mal rangehen und versuchen das noch zu optimieren. HR wird heute fertig.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (4. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Andersherum, original Felge. Hat halt etwas Höhenschlag den man nicht raus bekommt,aber der Reifen gleicht das fast völlig aus. Die Nabe habe ich halt bur in 20L bekommen



warum bist du denn so ein kompromiss eingegangen?
die american classic "micro" nabe, kostet fast nix, und bekommste in jeder lochzahl.

so wäre es nicht meins gewesen, selbst wenns die nabe für lau gegeben hätte!

aber jedem das seine....


----------



## Taurus1 (4. März 2013)

Nicht so miesepetrig bitte. Sieht zumindest mal interessant aus, je nach Geschmack sogar richtig cool.
Mal gespannt, ob die Felge so dem Gewicht standhält. Aber der Fahrer ist ja nicht so schwer wie unsereiner. Wobei die Fahrweise natürlich auch eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (5. März 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Nicht so miesepetrig bitte. Sieht zumindest mal interessant aus, je nach Geschmack sogar richtig cool.
> Mal gespannt, ob die Felge so dem Gewicht standhält. Aber der Fahrer ist ja nicht so schwer wie unsereiner. Wobei die Fahrweise natürlich auch eine Rolle spielt.



bin ich nicht. eigentlich macht man es andersherum, sprich löcher in der nabe freilassen, nicht in der felge.

wenn dann hätte man es auch schön gleichmäßig einspeichen können, sprich beim ventil, rechts und links jeweils eine bohrung frei, nicht 2 links.

das problem ist halt, das man das rad nie richtig gut auszentriert bekommt, oder halt n laufrad mit erheblichen steifigkeitsverlusten fährt.

habe halt nur gesagt, dass das kein kompromis für mich wäre. wenn man schon umbaut dann besser als das original war.


----------



## Y_G (5. März 2013)

das mit der Ventilbohrung hatte ich zuerst so gespeicht wie Du gesagt hast. Dann steht das Ventil aber so "alleine" rum, ich fand das sah nicht gut aus. Ich bin übrigens jederzeit für Teile als Spende dankbar, kost ja fast nix  Die Micro hätte mich etwa das doppelte gekostet. Ich glaube auch nicht das es von der Stabilität her ein Problem ist...


----------



## trolliver (6. März 2013)

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß es bei einem Sechsjährigen Stabilitätsprobleme gibt (es sei denn, er springt vom Garagendach - dann wäre das jedoch ohnehin das falsche Bike). Allerdings bin ich selbst sehr sensibel, was Höhenschläge angeht, das macht mich auf glatter Asphaltbahn wahnsinnig. 2mm halte ich für ziemlich viel. Vielleicht ist dein Sohn da unempfindlicher.

Ansonsten sind die neuen Islafelgen ja offensichtlich in 20-Loch ausgeführt, da bin ich eher am Überlegen, wie ich da einen Nabendynamo draufspeiche. Was anderes als normale Dreifachkreuzung mit allen Löchern habe ich noch nicht gemacht.

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (6. März 2013)

ich habe noch einmal gemessen, es ist nicht mal 1 mm, an der Lauffläche vom Reifen sieht man aber nichts mehr. Werde noch mal den Reifen runternehmen und die Felge mal überreden sich in eine andere Form zu begeben  Eigentlich könnte man dann auch gleich noch etwas bohren um noch was am Gewicht zu optimieren ... mal sehn was geht


----------



## trolliver (6. März 2013)

Dann ist ja gut. Aber stimmt, die Felge sah noch viel zu schwer, zu stabil aus, da kann noch viel runter. Vielleicht auch noch die Flanken etwas abdrehen... ;-)

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (6. März 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind die neuen Islafelgen ja offensichtlich in 20-Loch ausgeführt, da bin ich eher am Überlegen, wie ich da einen Nabendynamo draufspeiche.



...am Ergebnis dieser Überlegung wäre ich sehr interessiert, da ich mich in Kürze mit dem gleichen Problem herumschlagen darf!


----------



## Y_G (7. März 2013)

Neuigkeiten:

VR noch mal etwas gegen den Höhenschlag getan und etwas erleichtert



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1323449]
	
[/url]



Felgenband wiegt 16g ... was kann ich hier nehmen? Tesa oder Schwalbe?

HR ist fertig:






Bilder vom derzeitigen Stand:


----------



## Y_G (7. März 2013)

es fehlen jetzt vor allem mal noch die Kurbeln. Pedale kommen erst mal die alten vom Cnoc ran. Dann muss unbedingt noch der Vorbau und die Spacer umgebaut werden. Schraubentuning fehlt auch noch...


----------



## Diman (7. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Felgenband wiegt 16g ... was kann ich hier nehmen? Tesa oder Schwalbe?


Ich würde Schwalbe High Pressure nehmen. Und wenn schon Schmolke, dann gehen Tektro wohl gar nicht. Mind. XLC Pro SL und Alligator I-Link müssen her.


----------



## Mamara (7. März 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind die neuen Islafelgen ja offensichtlich in 20-Loch ausgeführt, da bin ich eher am Überlegen, wie ich da einen Nabendynamo draufspeiche. Was anderes als normale Dreifachkreuzung mit allen Löchern habe ich noch nicht gemacht.
> 
> Oliver



Passt doch super? 
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_307&products_id=2527


----------



## Y_G (7. März 2013)

jaja ich weiß die Bremsen sind nicht so schick, wobei mir die KCNC noch besser gefallen, sind mir aber zu teuer. Es gibt da ja auch noch einen Nachbau aus Polen der über ebay geht. Wie ich aber schon mal erwähnt habe, ist das Budget deutlich (ich könnte das auch noch fett schreiben) überzogen und meine Regierung hat eine Haushaltssperre verhängt 

Weißt Du was das Schwalbe Band wiegt?


----------



## Diman (7. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> wobei mir die KCNC noch besser gefallen, sind mir aber zu teuer.


XLC Pro Bremshebel kosten ca. 60,- EUR, geht noch oder? 









Y_G schrieb:


> Weißt Du was das Schwalbe Band wiegt?


Nee, weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich aber noch eins rumliegen habe, kann ich es abends mal auf die Waage werfen.


----------



## Y_G (7. März 2013)

60,- hier und 50,- da ... es läppert sich  An mir solls nicht liegen, aber...

Schwalbe soll bei 26" ca. 8g wiegen, dafür reicht es noch!


----------



## Diman (7. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> 60,- hier und 50,- da ... es läppert sich


Wem sagst Du das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (7. März 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich würde Schwalbe High Pressure nehmen. Und wenn schon Schmolke, dann gehen Tektro wohl gar nicht. Mind. XLC Pro SL und Alligator I-Link müssen her.



...ich habe das Fotos gesehen und exakt das gleiche gedacht  

Ansonsten gefällt mir der Aufbau bis jetzt wirklich sehr gut


----------



## Y_G (7. März 2013)

Wen wer Hebel über hat, ich bin offen für Sponsoren


----------



## Y_G (27. März 2013)

so die Kurbel ist fertig. Wollte die ja eigentlich noch polieren, aber ich finde die gestrahlt irgendwie auch nett. Gewicht ist nicht so schleht geworden:


----------



## lekanteto (27. März 2013)

Die Kurbeln gefallen mir sehr gut 

Allerdings hätte ich weniger Material unter den Kettenblattaufnahmen weggenommen.


----------



## Y_G (27. März 2013)

So Kurbel ist dran. Geht soweit, allerdings springt die Kette (wie erwartet) ohne weitere Führung vom Blatt. Je nachdem ob ich das vordere Blatt innen oder aussen montiere mal nach innen mal nach aussen ab. Hatte ich ja erwartet. Jetzt überlege ich was ich mache, Kettenführung unten+oben oder lieber bashgards innen+aussen...


----------



## Diman (28. März 2013)

Willst du nicht mal die bionicon c.guide v.02 ausprobieren und hier berichten ob die was taugt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (28. März 2013)

Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Werde nachher mal was mit einem Stück Schlauch oder sowas basteln. Ich muss wohl oben und unten führen. Mal sehen was geht...


----------



## Mamara (28. März 2013)

Sind die radialen Speichen am HR ne ganze Ecke zu kurz? Wenn da noch nen ganzes Stück Gewinde aus den Nippeln raus guckt ist ja schon recht windig und dann auch noch in Alunippeln...


----------



## Diman (28. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Werde nachher mal was mit einem Stück Schlauch oder sowas basteln. Ich muss wohl oben und unten führen. Mal sehen was geht...


Ich denk das Ding sollte reichen, musst du nicht unbedingt oben und unten führen.


----------



## Y_G (28. März 2013)

@Mamara: ja die hätten ca 1mm länger sein können. Hatte das mit 2 speichenrechnern berechnet. Naja dafür hätten die vorne 1mm kürzer sein können  Sind aber hinten weit genug drinn.
 @Diman: ich versuche erst mal unten zu führen.  Wenns dann immer noch springt überlege ich weiter...


----------



## Mamara (28. März 2013)

1mm länger? Das Gewinde guckt oben noch ordentlich raus auf den Bildern und im Nippel ist auch noch nen ganzes Stück ohne Gewinde.


----------



## Y_G (28. März 2013)

so Kette läuft, oben habe ich einen alten Umwerfer montiert und unten ein Stück Gartenschlauch mit Kabelbinder. Nich hüb aber funktioniert erst einmal. Am Sonntag ist ja nun mal Ostern und da bekommt er es. Muss also auf jedenfall fahren. Unten kommt entweder die bionicon ran oder ich baue was aus ner cabonplatte mit ner Rolle. Bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Beim Umbau werde ich dann auch den Umwerfer mal testweise runternehmen. Vielleicht geht es ja doch so. Sonst muss da auch noch was her... Ich hab ja bald B-Day da kann ich mir von der Verwandschaft was für die Kinderräder wünschen


----------



## Y_G (21. April 2013)

Kettenführung 18g:




hab die noch nicht am Bike. Mal sehen wie die funktioniert. Die bionicon v1 habe ich dafür geschlachtet. Beweglich hilft mir ja nicht...


----------



## Y_G (25. April 2013)

So ist am Bike und scheint zu funktionieren. Im Keller lief die Kette gut. Brauche fürs Foto aber noch ein paar schwarze Kabelbinder (die ich gerade nicht finde). Mal sehen wie das auf der nächsten Tour klappt... Obere Kettenführung habe ich auch angefangen. Klemme ist grob fertig und auch schon die ersten Carbonteile - Bilder und Gewichte demnächst.


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Mai 2013)

Was wiegt der Rahmen denn einzeln?
Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## Y_G (11. Mai 2013)

habe ich nicht einzeln gewogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (13. Mai 2013)

so nun habe ich mal die obere Kettenführung weiter gebaut. Passt leider nicht ganz. Die Kette läuft in den letzten 3 Gängen auf der hinteren Querstrebe. Muss ich noch mal was neues bauen. Zur Zeit fährt er ja ohne obere Führung, daher ist es jetzt auch nicht ganz wichtig. Gewicht kann man sicher noch ein paar Gramm raus holen. Schrauben kürzen und an der Schelle geht auch noch was runter - wenn man will. Wollte aber trotzdem mal was Neues zeigen


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (22. Mai 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> so nun habe ich mal die obere Kettenführung weiter gebaut. Passt leider nicht ganz. Die Kette läuft in den letzten 3 Gängen auf der hinteren Querstrebe. Muss ich noch mal was neues bauen. Zur Zeit fährt er ja ohne obere Führung, daher ist es jetzt auch nicht ganz wichtig. Gewicht kann man sicher noch ein paar Gramm raus holen. Schrauben kürzen und an der Schelle geht auch noch was runter - wenn man will. Wollte aber trotzdem mal was Neues zeigen



verbau doch einfach einkurzes sram typ II Schaltwerk mit gripshift.
so kannst du dir den ganzen kram mit der führungsgeschichte sparen!

oder schlachte einfach n Rennrad umwerfer, da kannst du die schaltseilgeschichte abschneiden und es mit der begrenzungsschraube perfekt einstellen.
die alten sram red umwerfer gehen recht günstig in der bucht weg.


----------



## trolliver (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo YG,

mal eine andere Frage: ist das ein selbstgebauter Hackklotz unter den abgebildeten Gegenständen? Wenn ja: schönes Teil - und viel Mühe.

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (22. Mai 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> verbau doch einfach einkurzes sram typ II Schaltwerk mit gripshift.
> so kannst du dir den ganzen kram mit der führungsgeschichte sparen!


Verstehe ich nicht ganz, was macht das für einen unterschied zu dem kurzen X9 Schaltwerk das jetzt verbaut ist?




mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> oder schlachte einfach n Rennrad umwerfer, da kannst du die schaltseilgeschichte abschneiden und es mit der begrenzungsschraube perfekt einstellen.
> die alten sram red umwerfer gehen recht günstig in der bucht weg.


Vorher war ja ein Shimano Umwerfer als Führung dran. Ich wollte ja nur leichter werden. Da es zur Zeit aber komplett ohne obere Führung geht, habe ich da ja keinen Druck das schnell fertig zu bekommen. Werde also einfach die Tage noch mal 2 Stücken Carbon aussägen und schauen ob es damit geht.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (22. Mai 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz, was macht das für einen unterschied zu dem kurzen X9 Schaltwerk das jetzt verbaut ist?
> 
> 
> 
> Vorher war ja ein Shimano Umwerfer als Führung dran. Ich wollte ja nur leichter werden. Da es zur Zeit aber komplett ohne obere Führung geht, habe ich da ja keinen Druck das schnell fertig zu bekommen. Werde also einfach die Tage noch mal 2 Stücken Carbon aussägen und schauen ob es damit geht.



das typ II Schaltwerk spannt die kette vor, ist wie bei der xx1.
somit sitz die kette strammer auf den zähnen.

und da die Kids nicht so wild fahren, reicht es, wenn man vorne keine Führung hat.
meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Y_G (22. Mai 2013)

achso meinst Du das, es liegt aber nicht an der Kettenspannung sondern an der Kettenlinie. Je nachdem ob ich das Blatt aussen oder innen anschraube, fliegt die Kette im 1. oder 9. Gang runter. Da hilft leider keine Kettenspannung. Sobald er rückwärts tritt ist die runter. Mit der Führung unten geht es aber. Die oben soll nur irgendwann zur Sicherheit mal ran, bzw. ich will die halt mal fertig machen weil ich damit angefangen habe...


----------



## trifi70 (22. Mai 2013)

Einfach zu viele Gänge  Ein Ritzel oben oder unten runter, dafür passenden Zwischenring drauf, Begrenzungsschraube nachjustiert, zack, wieder >100g gespart (Ritzel und Führung).


----------



## paradox (22. Mai 2013)

Schicke Kefü, hast du die schon von CNC gesehen? Kostet echt wenig und scheint einstellbar zu sein. 
Optisch nicht so schön wie deine. 
CNC Bileshop meine ich.


----------



## Y_G (22. Mai 2013)

@paradox: danke und nein habe ich noch nicht gesehen, muss ich mal schauen. Darf nur nicht über 40g wiegen  Ich will mit meiner ja auch noch 2-3 Gramm runterkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (22. Mai 2013)

So gerade den kcnc flyride angebaut. Hat noch mal 100g gebracht. Damit liegen wir bei knapp 7.4 kg. Pedale kommen dann zu seinem b-day... Bilder folgen...


----------



## Y_G (23. Mai 2013)

hatte noch ein paar carbon spacer bestellt, die wiegen aber fast das gleiche wie die originalen Alu - 22 zu 24g. Kennt jemand leichte 1" Spacer?


----------



## Y_G (1. Juni 2013)

so heute hatte er B-day - da gab es neue Pedalen. Die bekannten xpedeos diesmal mit 204g. Die alten Wlgos hatten 298g. Damit liegen wir also jetzt endlich unter 7,3 kg, wenn auch nur ganz knapp. Nächste Marke ist dann eine 6 vor dem Komma  Bilder auf Waage dann nächste Woche.


----------



## Y_G (17. Juni 2013)

hatte ja noch Bilder versprochen, sobald ich wieder fit bin kommen noch neue Spacer! Die sind btw. mal richtig cool :


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

Hübsche Laufräder!

Was isn das an den Speichen: Reflektoren, oder?

Wenn ich dein Gewicht sehe trotz den ganzen Leichtbauteilen und nem wohl leichten Isla-Rahmen, wird´s mir himmelangst, dass wir mit unsrem 16"-Cube auf dasselbe Gewicht kommen (immerhin ohne Schaltung, quasi als kleiner Vorsprung)...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> XLC Pro Bremshebel kosten ca. 60,- EUR, geht noch oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Krass, diese Bremshebel wiegen ja als Paar so viel/wenig wie sonst "Leichtbau"-Bremshebel pro STÜCK!
Hätten mir auch gefallen, fast schon schad, dass wir schon nen Paul Hebel rumliegen haben - aber beim 20er dann die hier (in 2 Jahren?)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. Juni 2013)

Die Bremshebel werden wohl zu Weihnachten kommen. Ich will noch eine 6 vor dem Komma erreichen. BTW unser 16" wiegt knappe 6 kg. Und ja es sind Reflektoren.

Was hättest Du denn für ein Gewicht erwartet? Ist ein 2010er Rahmen.


----------



## storck-riesen (17. Juni 2013)

schwarzer Flaschenhalter (Ringle H2O ?) und rote Pedale passen irgendwie nicht so recht zum Gesamtbild des Isla, vielleicht einen leichten Carbonflaschenhalter montieren, passt dann zum Lenker und spart nochmal 25-30g; aber ansonsten Top


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Die Bremshebel werden wohl zu Weihnachten kommen. Ich will noch eine 6 vor dem Komma erreichen. BTW unser 16" wiegt knappe 6 kg. Und ja es sind Reflektoren.
> 
> Was hättest Du denn für ein Gewicht erwartet? Ist ein 2010er Rahmen.


 
Ach so, der Unterschied von 16" zu 20" (größerer Rahmen + größere Laufräder + das ganze Schaltungsgedöns; bei ansonsten relativ gleichen Fahrrädern, bei dir ja beides Isla, oder?) macht gleich 1-1,5kg aus, dann wird mir das klar.
(Ergo: Möglichst lange 16" fahren...)

Deine Kurbeln hast du schön gemacht! (Wenn ich solche hätte, täte ich sie noch zum Eloxierer bringen, rot oder so, sind doch normal Alu, solche geschmiedeten Shimano-Kurbeln, oder?)


----------



## Y_G (17. Juni 2013)

@storck-riesen: er wollte gerne die roten Pedalen, ich wollte schwarze holen. An Mamas Rad sind die halt in rot und da wollte er auch...
Flaschenhalter hatte ich noch in der Kiste (weiß nicht mehr genau welcher, ist ca. 20 Jahre her) und da er verschiedene Flaschen hat, macht sich das ganz gut, da einstellbar... 

  @Banglabagh75...: ja sind beides CNOC, und nein nicht so lange 16", mit 20" sind die Kurzen viel schneller. Wir haben recht früh gewechselt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter hatte ich noch in der Kiste (weiß nicht mehr genau welcher, ist ca. 20 Jahre her)



Was weißt nicht mehr genau? In welcher Kiste der drin war (das weiß ich natürlich erst recht nicht ) oder welcher Flaschenhalter das ist? Letzteres weiß ich, wir haben ja denselben (in rot) am Erwachsenen-MTB: Ringlé.


----------



## Y_G (18. Juni 2013)

von welcher Firma der war, wobei ich glaube das es ein Nachbau war. Hab den auch nicht mal gewogen. Egal funktioniert


----------



## Diman (18. Juni 2013)

@Y_G Warum hast du die Kettenführung so umgebaut? Ich würde diesen Flaschenhalter Specialized Zee mal probieren (gibt es auch in anderen Farben)


----------



## Y_G (18. Juni 2013)

Was meinst Du mit so umgebaut? Ich brauchte eine feste damit die Kette nicht runterfliegt. Evtl. würde es jetzt (nach dem die Kette eingefahren ist) auch ohne gehen. Aber ich lasse es jetzt einfach so, funktioniert zur Zeit zu 100%

Ich weiß nicht wie viel mein Halter wiegt, weiß daher nicht ob es lohnt. Hatte vorher an den Wasserträger von Tune gedacht. Nächste geplante Ausgabe sind die Bremsen...


----------



## Diman (18. Juni 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit so umgebaut?


War das nicht Bionicon c.guide? 



Y_G schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie viel mein Halter wiegt, weiß daher nicht ob es lohnt.


Es geht nicht immer nur ums Gewicht.  Bei uns sogar am 24" haben die Flaschen nicht so recht ins Rahmendreieck gepasst, mit dem Zee kannst du die Flaschen von der Seite reinstopfen.


----------



## Y_G (18. Juni 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> War das nicht Bionicon c.guide?


ja war eine, ich habe halt nur die Plastikführung genommen. Die normale Halterung hätte auch nicht gepasst. Ausserdem wollte ich ja eine starre Führung damit die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten nicht seitlich runterfliegt.



Diman schrieb:


> Es geht nicht immer nur ums Gewicht.


Nicht   Die Flaschen gehen ganz gut rein. Ich will eh nicht das er das beim Fahren macht. Dann schaut er ja gar nicht mehr wohin er eigentlich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (18. Juni 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Dann schaut er ja gar nicht mehr wohin er eigentlich fährt


Hab ma gelernt: man fährt dahin, wo man hinschaut. 

Finde den Halter der grad dran is am Beinn auch nicht so toll optisch passend. Würde eher zu was filigranerem tendieren. Gibts auch für seitliches Reinstopfen der Flasche.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. Juni 2013)

Ihr seid mir so "MountainBike-Klassik-Kulture"-Banausen!

Da hat endlich mal jemand hier ein typisches Kult-Teil der 90er Jahre verbaut (nämlich nen Ringlé-Flaschenhalter, war damals ein Muss an jedem "anständigen" Tuning-Radl), und dann wird wieder rumgemeckert! 

(Achtung, die hier nicht übersehen: )

Im Ernst: Leichter sind wohl nur noch Carbon-Flaschenhalter, im Alu-Bereich war der Ringlé schon immer sehr leicht; falls ich meinen heiß-gesuchten Zettel mit allen relevanten Gewichten (meiner) 90er Jahre Kultteile tatsächlich nun nimmer finde, müsste ich den Ringlé Flaschenhalter (und alle anderen Teile, sofern noch im Keller) nocheinmal aufs Neue wiegen.



Y_G schrieb:


> von welcher Firma der war, wobei ich glaube das es  ein Nachbau war. Hab den auch nicht mal gewogen. Egal funktioniert



Ob du tatsächlich das Ringlé-Original hast oder nen Nachbau (wer baut wo nen Nachbau davon, dachte immer, die seien alle Original?), wird man wohl nie rausfinden, weil:
Im Original ist KEINERLEI Ringlé-Prägung/Aufschrift (auch keine Laserung wie bei tune), wobei die Beschriftung allein für nen Fälscher wohl auch kein Problem ist (höchstens das "Ringlé" richtig zu schreiben). 


Lass dir nix sagen, in 10 Jahren ist Isla mal ebenso kultig wie Ringlé und dann würde auch keiner sagen "mach den komischen Isla-Flaschenhalter ab"!


----------



## Y_G (18. Juni 2013)

Wie immer, ich bin offen für Spenden und Sponsoren


----------



## storck-riesen (18. Juni 2013)

Da es bei dem Isla ja wohl auch um Gewicht geht und der Flaschenhalter (wiegt übrigens ca. 50g --> meiner zumindest) mMn nicht optimal zum Gesamtbild passt, wollte ich lediglich einen kleinen Hinweis geben wo noch Potential zum Gewichts- und Optiktuning steckt. Damit Ende der Diskussion zum Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Y_G (18. Juni 2013)

ich hab das nicht krumm genommen, VV's sind immer gerne gelesen


----------



## trolliver (18. Juni 2013)

Flaschenhalter 50g? Das muß aber wirklich nicht mehr sein. 20-30g, bezahlbar, mal googlen oder in der Bucht schauen.

Wobei ich das nur für die Grammfanatiker schreibe. Ich hätte selbst bei einem 50g-Halter keine Schmerzen. Und wenn es nach Philipp ginge, hätte er am CNOC schon Gepäckträger, Ständer, permanentes Licht mit Dynamo etc. Tut es aber nicht! 

VV?? Veränderungsvorschlag?

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (19. Juni 2013)

VV=VerbesserungsVorschlag


----------



## 68-er (19. Juni 2013)

also vom preis/leistungsverhältnis finde ich die saso flaschenhalter super
15euro für unter 15gramm - was will man mehr ...


----------



## Y_G (19. Juni 2013)

ich werde meinen wiegen und mal schauen wieviel das sparen würde  Die 6,x sind ja schon noch einige Gramm entfernt...
Achja wo gibt es den für 15,- hatte jetzt auf die schnelle nur was für 25,- gefunden? was haltet Ihr von dem hier: CNC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (19. Juni 2013)

das werden die gleichen sein, deiner ist vermutlich nur ohne Schrauben gewogen.


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2013)

so die neuen Spacer sind angebaut, 3x 15 mm zusammen 14 g. Die originalen 15 mm Spacer liegen zusammen bei 24 g, ergo wieder 10 g gespart

Danke an den BikerDad ! Bilder von der Waage kommen noch...


----------



## Floh (24. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal, ein Riser ist für Kinder nicht so schlau weil man ihn nicht so weit kürzen kann, richtig?
Ich bin gerade am Planen eines 16" Bikes für meinen Junior, lese mich hier fleissig durch alle Threads und habe auch schon viel gelernt.
Ich fände einen Riser von der Ergonomie her besser, weil mein Junior einen sehr langen Oberkörper hat und deswegen einen höheren Lenker gut vertragen kann.
Aber den kriegt man wohl nicht kurz genug?


----------



## Taurus1 (24. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht kannst du auch einen steileren Vorbau benutzen?


----------



## Floh (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, gerne, nur leicht müsste er sein...


----------



## Y_G (24. Juni 2013)

@Floh: also bei uns war das mit dem Kürzen kein Problem. Ist halt wieder genauso breit wie der originale isla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (24. Juni 2013)

so noch die versprochenen Bilder von den Spacern:

alt




neu


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. Juli 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> hatte ja noch Bilder versprochen, sobald ich wieder fit bin kommen noch neue Spacer! Die sind btw. mal richtig cool :



fährt er das rad so wie abgebildet?


----------



## Y_G (2. Juli 2013)

Ja wieso?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht weil die Sattelhöhe (falls sie denn der Beinlänge nach eingestellt ist) in Relation zum Oberrohr zeigt, dass das ganze Rad viel zu groß für den kleinen Mann ist.
Außer er ist ein Dirtjumper/Freestyler/Trialer oder wie man da sagt, also die Leute, die nur springen und bei denen der Sattel eher zur Zierde oder zum kurzzeitigen "Ausruhen" irgendwo auf Kniehöhe platziert ist.


----------



## trolliver (2. Juli 2013)

Abgesehen von den ganzen schönen Custom-Teilen wird das bei uns auch so aussehen von der Sattelhöhe her. Anfangs wird er vielleicht mal wechseln zwischen CNOC16 und BEINN20L... obwohl, nein, ich trau ihm zu, daß er dann nur noch mit dem Großen fährt.

YG, das Teil ist natürlich eine Augenweide, vor allem die Spacer 

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

Das Radl ist zweifelsohne schön (d. h. vor allem die edlen Anbauteile, die Isla-Optik selbst is mir irgendwie zu "normal").


Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, weil sich das mit den zu großen Kinderrädern offensichtlich flächendeckend hält, selbst hier unter "uns" Kinderbike-Freaks:
Welchen Vorteil hat es, sein Kind auf nem eigentlich zu großen Rad fahren zu lassen? Schnellere Geschwindigkeiten, oder?
Sind die Nachteile im Gelände (oder auch beim Absteigen auf der Straße) da net stärker?


----------



## trolliver (2. Juli 2013)

Ich kann nur für Philipp sprechen: 





> Schnellere Geschwindigkeiten, oder?


Du hast's erfaßt!  Er hat halt leider verdammt kurze Beine, ist aber sehr kräftig und könnte schon lange mit 'ner Schaltung experimentieren. Daher bekommt er die, wenn er Ende Oktober fünf wird.

Dann kommt erstmal der Winter, da fährt er eh langsamer und weniger Gelände, und im Frühjahr sind seine Beinchen vielleicht wieder 3 Zentimeter länger. Na ja, und wenn er nochmal seine kleine Bikeparkrunde drehen will, muß er da eben mit dem CNOC16 hin.

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> und wenn er nochmal seine kleine Bikeparkrunde drehen will, muß er da eben mit dem CNOC16 hin.



Auch ne Möglichkeit: Für jeden Einsatzzweck das richtige Rad - wie bei den Großen!


----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2013)

Ich denke es ist wie bei den Erwachsenen: Wenn man 1,60 Rennzwergen ein 29er verpassen kann dann kann ein kleines Kind auch einen 20 Zöller fahren. Kommt eher auf die Überstandshöhe und die Länge des Rahmens an.
Ich lasse 16 Zoll aus und gehe direkt auf 20 Zoll. Aber wahrscheinlich erst zu Weihnachten. Bis dahin gehen noch ein paar Zentimeter.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Kommt eher auf die Überstandshöhe und die Länge des Rahmens an.



  Da liegt aber oft der Casus Knaktus oder wie man das schreibt oder lieber der Hund begraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (2. Juli 2013)

Sehe ich genauso. Seit ich, ebenfalls kurzbeinig, mir vor 25 Jahren einmal einen Rahmen habe bauen lassen, weiß ich um die Wichtigkeit der Rahmenlänge und suche Rahmen hauptsächlich danach aus.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. Juli 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Ja wieso?



weil er sich ganz schön das gemächt anhaut, falls er mal unkontrolliert vom bike muss.

mein sohn fährt mit 7j und 7m bei 135cm immer noch sein 20", sein 16" fuhr er bis 7j.

überstandshöhe bzw schrittfreiheit ist in der regel, beim stehen mit beiden füssen auf dem boden, muss eine faust zwischen oberrohr und schritt passen. alles andere tut im gelände ganz schön weh beim absteigen.


----------



## Y_G (4. Juli 2013)

eine ganze Faust ist es nicht. Eigentlich war es geplant das er schon größer ist. Er hat seit Weihnachten irgendwie eine ganz schöne Wachstumspause eingelegt. Das 16" brauchte ich aber für seinen Bruder. Bisher geht es sehr gut und er hat sich auch noch nicht weh getan. Der Sattel müsste mal etwas hoch, auf dem Bild ist der ja noch ganz unten. Zur Zeit fährt er auch fast nur Straße, auf Gelände hat er noch nicht so richtig Lust.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> eine ganze Faust ist es nicht. Eigentlich war es geplant das er schon größer ist. Er hat seit Weihnachten irgendwie eine ganz schöne Wachstumspause eingelegt. Das 16" brauchte ich aber für seinen Bruder. Bisher geht es sehr gut und er hat sich auch noch nicht weh getan. Der Sattel müsste mal etwas hoch, auf dem Bild ist der ja noch ganz unten. Zur Zeit fährt er auch fast nur Straße, auf Gelände hat er noch nicht so richtig Lust.



Okay, die drei Gründe (kleiner Bruder brauchte das kleinere Rad, Sattel ist eh zu niedrig - kennen wir, bei uns dasselbe, er fühlt sich sicherer bei zu niedrigem Sattel - und mehr Straße als Gelände) erklären wenigstens schlüssig, warum in deinem Fall die Sache mit dem zu großen Rahmen/zu hohem Oberrohr so ein "muss".


----------



## ALMU (29. Juli 2013)

Ich muß den Sattel auch immer wieder runter machen. Im Moment macht er beim stehen bleiben auch wieder beide Füße runter und will unbedingt auf dem Sattel bleiben.
Ein Fuß runter, Po vom Sattel und anderer Fuß auf dem Pedal hat er über Nacht verlernt.


----------



## Y_G (29. Juli 2013)

So jetzt sind die XLC da und gwogen. 35 g pro Seite, original 92 g pro Se8te. Macht also gut 100 g  Bike liegt also jetzt bei 7.1x kg. Es fehlt nicht mehr viel bis zu 6 vorne. Bremszüge und Hüllen tausche ich noch gegen XTR. Weiß aber nicht ob das noch was an Gewicht bringt. So langsam weiß och dann aber nocht wo och noch sparen kann...


----------



## trolliver (29. Juli 2013)

Es gibt Außenhüllen aus Alu statt aus Stahl. Werde ich bei Philipp verbauen.


----------



## Y_G (30. Juli 2013)

die Hüllen sind schon da, waren halt aus einem anderen Projekt übrig...


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt hab ich ma ne Frage: 35g für was? Ein PEDAL?? Oder Bremshebel??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (30. Juli 2013)

Hört sich nach Bremshebel an, ich habe auch schon gerätselt, wollte aber nicht seitenlang zurückgehen.


----------



## Y_G (30. Juli 2013)

Bremshebel - sorry


----------



## Y_G (5. August 2013)

so nach der letzten Tour hat sich eine neue Baustelle aufgetan, der Sattel passt irgendwie nicht mehr. Bisher hatte er noch nie etwas gesagt, am WE sind wir dann eine längere Tour gefahren und da hat ihm der Sattel da gedrückt wo es nicht schön ist. Zuerst wollte ich die Spitze etwas höher montieren damit er weiter nach hinten rutscht/sitzt und der Druck da etwas weggenommen wird. Geht leider nicht da die Klemmschraube schon an der Stütze anliegt. Er fährt immer mit Radhose. Außerdem meint er der Sattel ist zu breit und drückt auch an den Innenseiten der Oberschenkel. Hat jemand eine Idee welchen Sattel ich testen sollte? Den von Floh gefundenen oder bei Isla den vom neuen Modell oder was ganz anderes???


----------



## Diman (5. August 2013)

Specialized Bodygeometry Kids Sattel? Aber echt nicht leicht.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (5. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> so nach der letzten Tour hat sich eine neue Baustelle aufgetan, der Sattel passt irgendwie nicht mehr. Bisher hatte er noch nie etwas gesagt, am WE sind wir dann eine längere Tour gefahren und da hat ihm der Sattel da gedrückt wo es nicht schön ist. Zuerst wollte ich die Spitze etwas höher montieren damit er weiter nach hinten rutscht/sitzt und der Druck da etwas weggenommen wird. Geht leider nicht da die Klemmschraube schon an der Stütze anliegt. Er fährt immer mit Radhose. Außerdem meint er der Sattel ist zu breit und drückt auch an den Innenseiten der Oberschenkel. Hat jemand eine Idee welchen Sattel ich testen sollte? Den von Floh gefundenen oder bei Isla den vom neuen Modell oder was ganz anderes???



wenn der sattel am gemächt drückt, sollte die nase runter und nicht höher gestellt werden.

machst du die nase tiefer, sitzt er mir auf den sitzhöckern und das gemächt wird entlastet.

mein sohn kam auch nie mit den kindersätteln zurecht.
am 16" kam er sehr gut mit dem speedneedle und am 20" war von anfang an der komm-vor + montiert.
dieser kommt auch ans 24".

er fährt aber auch nur mit radhose, welche ein sehr gutes polster hat.

probieren, probieren und probieren. nicht jeder sattel passt zu jeden hintern!


----------



## ALMU (5. August 2013)

@mmm-bikes.com
Aber ordentliche Radhosen in 116 bis 128 sind nicht ganz so leicht zu finden. Ist der komm-vor nicht etwas zu lang? Wie groß ist dein Zwerg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (5. August 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> @mmm-bikes.com
> Aber ordentliche Radhosen in 116 bis 128 sind nicht ganz so leicht zu finden. Ist der komm-vor nicht etwas zu lang? Wie groß ist dein Zwerg?



weiss nicht ob die leicht zu bekommen sind, lasse die in meinem design anfertigen.

mein sohn ist 7j 6m und 138cm lang.

er wollte den sattel, hat ihn bekommen und touren mit bis zu 30-35km länge fährt er problemlos.

ich zwinge ihn ja nicht den sattel zu fahren. 
liegt vielleicht daran, dass sein Laufrad, war ein "mein first bike" einen ähnlichen sattel hatte.

mit den kindersätteln hat er sich nicht wohlgefühlt.


----------



## ALMU (5. August 2013)

Alles klar, uns trennen dann noch 28cm die wohl sehr entscheidend sind, denn weder Odlo noch Gore konnte was ordentliches liefern, lediglich Löffler hat mir welche gemacht mit etwas besseren Polster.

Den Sattel finde ich absolut ok und überlege deswegen den auch mal zu testen. Wichtig ist eben nur das er nicht zu lang wird.


----------



## Diman (5. August 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> [MENTION=47659]
> Aber ordentliche Radhosen in 116 bis 128 sind nicht ganz so leicht zu finden.


Bei Islabikes  vllt.? Oder liefern die gar nichts nach D.? Wir haben welche von Pearl Izumi in 128. In 116 habe welche von Rose gesehen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (5. August 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Alles klar, uns trennen dann noch 28cm die wohl sehr entscheidend sind, denn weder Odlo noch Gore konnte was ordentliches liefern, lediglich Löffler hat mir welche gemacht mit etwas besseren Polster.
> 
> Den Sattel finde ich absolut ok und überlege deswegen den auch mal zu testen. Wichtig ist eben nur das er nicht zu lang wird.



naja, mein kleiner hatte schon immer masshosen und Trikots in meinem design, da hat man es als Händler einfacher wenn man noch n eigenes Outfit hat.

es gibt aber schon recht kleine größen für die Kids, nur man muss suchen oder teilweise die Hersteller anschreiben.

jeantex hatte glaube ich ab größe 98 kinderhosen mit guten polster im Angebot.


----------



## Y_G (5. August 2013)

also Hosen haben wir zwei getestet, eine in 98 und eine in 116. Die 98iger ist eher größer als die 116  Polster sind OK aber nicht berauschend. Ist nicht so einfach was gutes zu finden. Der große ist sehr klein und dürr für sein alter, beim Kleinen ist es andersrum...
  @mmm-bikes.com: Wegen Sattel einstellen. Die Nase ist schon recht tief und ich hatte den Eindruck das er nach vorne rutscht und es daher drückt. Deshalb dachte ich an Nase etwas hoch und Sattel nach vorne. Ist schon nicht so einfach das nach den Aussagen eines 6jährigen einzustellen... Finde die Kindersättel im allgemeinen recht breit. Der Tune ist denke ich zu lang für ihn.. 
  @Diman. wie fällt die Pearl Hose denn aus und hat die ein gutes Polster?

Andere Überlegung ist noch eine neue Stütze zu nehmen die kein seatback hat. Dann würde er etwas nach vorne kommen und vielleicht auch mehr auf den Knochen sitzen


----------



## trifi70 (5. August 2013)

Hab zum Thema Jungs und Sitzposition mal einen interessanten Artikel gelesen von Juliane Neuss (u.a. Buch Autorin zum Thema Ergonomie beim Radfahren und sie hält auch Seminare dazu). Ihre These: Jungs sitzen (bis zur Pubertät) anders. Grund sind die in diesem Alter noch sehr eng am Körper liegenden Geschlechtsteile, welche beim Radfahren irgendwie im Weg sind... Deshalb sind sie bestrebt, das Becken nach hinten zu kippen, was natürlich ungesund aussieht (Rundrücken, u.U. auch Nacken überstreckt) und einen kurzen Abstand Sattel-Lenker bedingt. Insofern könnte es tatsächlich etwas bringen, den Sattel etwas nach vorne zu bringen. Frau Neuss empfiehlt, schmale Sättel zu benutzen, gerne auch mit Vertiefung in der Mitte zur Entlastung (gibts meines Erachtens eher selten in der Größe) und probehalber auch mal die Sattelspitze etwas abzusenken.


----------



## Floh (6. August 2013)

Gegen nach vorne rutschen, auch wenn der Sattel etwas weiter nach vorne gekippt ist, hilft es wenn man ordentlich Grip darauf hat.
Weiter nach vorne setzen wäre sicherlich eine Möglichkeit dass er aufrechter sitzt.


----------



## Y_G (6. August 2013)

Ich werde am WE etwas rumspielen mit der Sitzposition. Mal sehen was da rauskommt. Denke aber das ich auch nach einem schmalen Sattel schaue...


----------



## ALMU (6. August 2013)

Du kannst auch mal einen Damensattel probieren, die sind meist etwas kürzer. Achte aber darauf das der Schlitz in der Mitte nicht zu breit ist. 
Wir werden unseren Sattel in zwei Wochen testen und eventuell hat sich dann sein Problem (kommt erst nach 20km) erledigt.


----------



## Y_G (6. August 2013)

Bei uns kam das ja auch erst nach 2 Stunden. War auch erst das zweite mal das er überhaupt etwas gesagt hat. Damensattel hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm.  Wenn neuer Sattel dann doch aber bittr leichter als der Alte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (6. August 2013)

Mit unserem SMP Junior Hell gibt es keine Probleme. Allerdings hatte er vorher am Cnoc 16" auch nie Probleme und ist mit 4 schon problemlos 20km damit gefahren.

Wenn sehr selten gefahren wird sollte man aber auch den Kleinen erst mal eine Eingewöhnungszeit mit kürzeren Strecken/Zeiten auf nem neuen Sattel gönnen, wenn man als Erwachsener mal die Winterpause "etwas" überzogen hat kann es ja auch erst mal weh tun nach den ersten Touren.

EDIT: OK, noch mal gelesen. Das von mir beschriebene Problem bezieht sich wohl eher auf den Teil etwas weiter hinten.


----------



## Diman (6. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> @Diman. wie fällt die Pearl Hose denn aus und hat die ein gutes Polster?


Klein und das Polster ist auch klein aber ok. Ich würde die Hose im Laden anprobieren.


----------



## Y_G (6. August 2013)

Ich berichte nach dem WE und den Einstellversuchen ...


----------



## Y_G (22. August 2013)

update cockpit, neue Bremsgriffe und neue Zughüllen. Schaltung wird auch noch grau, hatte grad keine Lust die Schaltung neu einzustellen...


----------



## Y_G (1. Oktober 2013)

So neuer Zwischenstand mit neuem Übergangs-Sattel: 7,0 kg. Und ich dachte es steht die 6 vorne. Naja es gibt noch etwas Potential. Ein paar Titan- und Aluschrauben, eine Felge bohren und wenn der neue Sattel kommt sollten auch noch mal 20 g fallen. Neues Ziel 6,9 kg.


----------



## trolliver (1. Oktober 2013)

Das Ding war doch für letztes Jahr Weihnachten gemacht, oder? Jetzt ist das so lange her, daß ich vergessen habe, um was für'n Rad es geht. Die Lackierung sieht nach Isla aus... Beinn 20L?


----------



## Y_G (1. Oktober 2013)

jup stimmt


----------



## Floh (2. Oktober 2013)

Sag mal wie breit ist Dein Lenker? Ich habe meinen Carbon-Riser jetzt auf 520 mm gekürzt, viel schmaler geht nicht sonst kommt die Klemmung der Bremse in Richtung der Kröpfung.
Die Griffe habe ich von 13 auf 10 cm gekürzt (die Gripshift-Seite natürlich mehr), müsste jetzt so sein dass Junior mit 2 Fingern bremsen kann.
Kann´s nur nicht ausprobieren weil es ja eine komplette Überraschung sein soll.


----------



## Y_G (2. Oktober 2013)

IIRC ist der 450 oder 460 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (2. Oktober 2013)

Naja breite Lenker sind ja in Mode. Wenn Papa jetzt von 660 auf 785 umsteigt kann Junior ruhig auch choppermässig rumfahren


----------



## Sascha1969 (11. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad mit viel Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut, Gratuliere ... 
... aber da geht noch was ... 6,25kg, siehe hier
http://www.federleicht-bike.at/index.php/news/15-federleicht-demo-bike-20-zoll-superleicht

LG


----------



## hawkes (11. Oktober 2013)

Woho, schöne Sachen, schöne Preise. Da weiss ich, wohin mein Lottogewinn geht


----------



## Y_G (11. Oktober 2013)

Dann vergleiche aber auch die gleichen RÃ¤der unser ist ein large und das wiegt ja auch gleich mal 2-300 g mehr. Wobei ich gerne mal wissen wÃ¼rde wo die 500 g stecken. VR ist bei mir ca. 80g schwerer die Kurbel auch... Naja dafÃ¼r habe ich mal schnell 800 â¬ weniger ausgegeben.

BTW finde ich Deine Werbung hier (auch wenn es sehr gute Teile sind) vielleicht nicht ganz angebracht. Mach doch ein eigenes Thema auf und stehe dazu das es deine Sachen sind ...


----------



## Y_G (24. Dezember 2013)

so da heute Weihnachten ist gibt es auch nachher ein Update mit 57 g 








Das Forum ist einfach nur cool, man trifft so viele hilfsbereite Biker


----------



## 68-er (24. Dezember 2013)

nur die schale oder auch das gestell - auf jeden fall ein cooles teil
welche basis hast du genommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (25. Dezember 2013)

Sau geil...


----------



## Y_G (25. Dezember 2013)

Ist komplett Kohle. Ich hab den nicht selber gemacht! Da war jemand aus dem Forum so nett ... Basis ist wohl ein Becker und er hat die Form verkürzt um das entsprechend anzupassen...


----------

